# Death storm tyranid builds



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey all, I'm new to nids and got death storm but I read a lot saying the way they say build the Warriors and fez is just plain bad lol , I've not got nid dex yet but want to build midels so I'm turning to fellow heresy members to help me build them into effective units . Cheers all in advance


----------



## ExaltedUrizen (Jul 26, 2013)

Are you planning on keeping the formations that come with the deathstorm book? As some of the formations only work with certain builds, some opponents might not let you play them, but if you are just getting deathstorm for the crazy value than I would suggest building the warriors all with similar or the same weapons, so they can fill a single battlefield role. For example, I gave mine lash whip and bonesword + rending claws, as they are my combat warriors that are joined by my combat tyranid prime with 2 pairs of boneswords (mini swarmlord :grin: ) but I only did this because I already had a full unit of warriors with rending claws + a deathspitter. So in the end it is up to you, but think about your usual opponents as well as what you think looks cool!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

With the Warriors would u just have one warrior with a ranged or all 3 ? Also what's the best fex builds I hear the best at moment is 2 twin linked devs , is there any other decent ranged builds just find the 4 devs look a bit funny


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

kickboxerdog said:


> Also what's the best fex builds I hear the best at moment is 2 twin linked devs


I have faced this several times and hated every minute :laugh: That's a ton of good shots that will get dice rolling on a very durable platform.


----------



## ExaltedUrizen (Jul 26, 2013)

About the warriors, it depends on what enemies you are facing for whether you have one or three ranged attacks. I find that if you have 3 deathspitters in a unit, thats 9 shots, so it can do damage to most infantry units, but, don't forget that you can have melee and ranged attacks, because (even though it can get very expensive) you never know what you are going to go up against during a game. In regards to carnifex builds, rules-wise definetly 2 twin linked devourers, but you can never go wrong with scything talons and crushing claws, especially when, as you said, twin linked devourers look very silly on something as big as a carnifex. With my deathstorm carnifex, I made old one eye, which is another viable option, also making the tyranids force a legal army straight out of the box.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

ExaltedUrizen said:


> About the warriors, it depends on what enemies you are facing for whether you have one or three ranged attacks. I find that if you have 3 deathspitters in a unit, thats 9 shots, so it can do damage to most infantry units, but, don't forget that you can have melee and ranged attacks, because (even though it can get very expensive) you never know what you are going to go up against during a game. In regards to carnifex builds, rules-wise definetly 2 twin linked devourers, but you can never go wrong with scything talons and crushing claws, especially when, as you said, twin linked devourers look very silly on something as big as a carnifex. With my deathstorm carnifex, I made old one eye, which is another viable option, also making the tyranids force a legal army straight out of the box.


does the fex box come with everything for old one eye?
my normal gaming groups I could end up facing anything really, never tailor a list for a certain enemy, so I copuld face anything from orc/guard blobs to gk and other marine armies, and even dark elder and elder.


----------



## ExaltedUrizen (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes, the box comes with a full kit of warriors, fex, genestealers etc, that is why the box is such good value. So if you have a variety of opponents, then I would recommend deathspitters + rending claws on the warriors, as vs orks or guard or even other tyranids, three shot ap4 is invaluable, but you can still get through space marines via rending in close combat. In the end it is up to you, but my usual opponent is necrons, so ap4 goes a long way.


----------

